# Inkubátorház



## ausermilar

Hello!

A few weeks ago I've discovered the existence of the so called "inkubátorházak" , that are non-profit centres where " mint intézmény, piacszervező, forrásközvetítő, ötlet-gondozó és innovációt ösztönző funkciókat lát el, olyan szolgáltatásokkal segíti a vállalkozókat, melyek ma már nélkülözhetetlen részei a sikeres üzletvitelnek".

At first, I thought we were talking about hospitals, but I didn't see any ambulance around the building and...I preferred to stay silent...

I have two questions:

- what could be an usual English translations of this expression (guidance centre? support centre? development centre?);
- I guess that this is a rather new word, but what would be the "usual" expression used for the room in the hospitals where babies are in incubators (not just the szülészet osztály but "the other one"): exactly "inkubátorház",  just "inkubátorterem" or something else?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello ausermilar,

It is a new term for me equally but, apparently, they are everywhere (in Szeged at least 3) and have been around for quite a while. (Starting in the US in the 1950s, in Hungary from 1991.) (A detailed, 73p. dissertation about them here.)
In English, I have seen the term Incubator (referring to the American phenomenon).

Your second question joins this in the sense that ill or weak babies are put into incubators (inkubátor) but I don't think they have a usual name for the rooms containing these. Most probably you'd find them in a _koraszülött osztály_ (a department for the babies born prematurely).


----------



## ausermilar

Zsanna said:


> Hello ausermilar,
> 
> It is a new term for me equally but, apparently, they are everywhere (in Szeged at least 3) and have been around for quite a while. (Starting in the US in the 1950s, in Hungary from 1991.) (A detailed, 73p. dissertation about them here.)
> In English, I have seen the term Incubator (referring to the American phenomenon).
> 
> Your second question joins this in the sense that ill or weak babies are put into incubators (inkubátor) but I don't think they have a usual name for the rooms containing these. Most probably you'd find them in a _koraszülött osztály_ (a department for the babies born prematurely).


Thanks! In Portuguese we usually use "sala incubadora" (inkubátor terem), that's why I looked for babies and parents around the building!


----------

